

Uber Raises $1.2B, Valuing the Company at $40B - dnetesn
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/12/04/uber-files-to-sell-1-8-billion-in-new-shares/?hpw&rref=technology&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well

======
salemh
Are they hoping to outrun legislation? Then write it?

I am not trolling. Will they get big enough to dictate terms? My brain can't
wrap this valuation.

